# My internet's gone :(  Help!! [solved]



## Black Panther (Jul 25, 2012)

This all started last week when I got a notification that my speed was increased to 20Mbps.

I checked speedtest, and I was still at my old 8Mbps so I gave my ISP a phone call.

After trying unsuccessfully to get me at 20Mbps, he told me I had to change my modem because it's some 10 years old now and won't be up to par to support the speed.

I told him OK. And he said he might try some other things within the next minutes to get me the speed nonetheless, and not to worry if I got offline in the meantime because it'd be because of him.

True, I tried speedtest and it fluctuated madly between 4Mbps and 20Mbps. It never got so high before. But 10 minutes later it settled again at 8Mbps and remained like that. 

Until the next time I rebooted, when I couldn't get online at all. 

_____________________

Today I called the ISP again, got a different tech.

But wait, before doing so, I tried 2 other modems, another cable from wall phone socket to modem, another ethernet cable, another cable from modem to router, and also bypassing the router alltogether. And trying with filters and without filters.. Also, I tried with the laptop and with both desktops using direct ethernet connection... it's the same with any computer I plug in. 

ISP tech told me to try without the router. By mistake I had pressed the button resetting it so it would only complicate matters (darn reset button is really easy to hit). 
He gave me the numbers to input in the IPv4 properties.... (IP addresses and DNS addresses)

Still no go. He was confused as I was. My phone line is working fine so the DSL should be OK too?

After more than an hour on the phone he told me he'll register the fault and pass the job on to specialized engineers... Meanwhile I'm still offline. 

Without the router, when I try to run a diagnostic I get:



> The DNS server isn't responding



or 





> Windows can't communicate with primary DNS server



_____________________

A moment of joy was short-lived when I connected the router once more, powered up the laptop and got wifi... only to realize it wasn't my own... 

_____________________

I really need my own wired connection to install updates, antivirus, steam games etc... on my new pc 

I ran some cmd commands, here's without router ie wall phone socket to modem to pc:






And here's with router ie wall phone socket to modem to router to pc:


----------



## Kreij (Jul 25, 2012)

You subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0 unless your ISP is doing something different.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 25, 2012)

DNS fun, huh?

My Charter connection just dropped the ball too.
Start
Control Panel
Network and Sharing Center
Change Adapter Settings
Left Click on the connection you use
Properties
Networking Tab
Internet Protocol Version 4 
Properties
Highlight "Use the following DNS server addresses"
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
OK

Try using the internet.


What did you just do?  The DNS servers from the ISP are obviously screwing with you.  Resetting your DNS server to Google's is the solution that prevents you from dealing with any crap.  Try this, then hop online to verify what I am saying.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 26, 2012)

Kreij said:


> You subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0 unless your ISP is doing something different.



That didn't fix the problem, but it changed the troubleshooting error message to:
"The connection between your access point, router or cable modem and the Internet is broken".




lilhasselhoffer said:


> DNS fun, huh?
> 
> My Charter connection just dropped the ball too.
> Start
> ...



I'll try that.. within ~4 hours when I get back home from work.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 26, 2012)

Problem solved.

My ISP called me.

Apparently, when I had called the first time to check why my internet speed was 8Mbps instead of 20Mbps, the tech there had changed something in my modem's configuration and made it "Bridge" instead of "PPpoe" (I don't know what I'm talking about ). Anyway, this time another tech talked me through getting in modem settings online, and changing it back to Pppoe, it's done, all works. Even the router now.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 26, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Problem solved.
> 
> My ISP called me.
> 
> Apparently, when I had called the first time to check why my internet speed was 8Mbps instead of 20Mbps, the tech there had changed something in my modem's configuration and made it "Bridge" instead of "PPpoe" (I don't know what I'm talking about ). Anyway, this time another tech talked me through getting in modem settings online, and changing it back to Pppoe, it's done, all works. Even the router now.



I was suspecting they messed it up somehow. These things just have to work, as an end-user you shouldn't start to configure stuff. Plug and play they say!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Problem solved.
> 
> My ISP called me.
> 
> Apparently, when I had called the first time to check why my internet speed was 8Mbps instead of 20Mbps, the tech there had changed something in my modem's configuration and made it "Bridge" instead of "PPpoe" (I don't know what I'm talking about ). Anyway, this time another tech talked me through getting in modem settings online, and changing it back to Pppoe, it's done, all works. Even the router now.



Do you have 20Mbps?


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 27, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Do you have 20Mbps?



No, only 8-10 Mbps.
But they told me they'd give me another modem instead of my 10 year old one and it'd be fine.
Next week I go change the modem... and we'll see...


----------

